# viper ce0890 not arming



## unms1301 (Nov 28, 2011)

hello, my alarm will not arm. Light is steady on. have unplug car battery, check for lights on, door ajar,still same results. Can anyone point me to a corrective action?


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

unms1301 said:


> hello, my alarm will not arm. Light is steady on. have unplug car battery, check for lights on, door ajar,still same results. Can anyone point me to a corrective action?


 If the light stays on your in Valet, try hitting the switch monetarily.


----------

